# Arisaig Area



## christine (Jun 8, 2009)

We are hoping to tour this area July/ Aug. I know it's a popular area but it's one of the chunks of the western Highlands we haven't done. Anyone recommend any good spots to camp, both wild and sites? I've looked at the camp sites but can't seem to get a price for most of them. The more basic, the better. We also have a 3.5 metre inflateable with outboard so the closer to the water, the better. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kimbowbill (Jun 8, 2009)

christine said:


> We are hoping to tour this area July/ Aug. I know it's a popular area but it's one of the chunks of the western Highlands we haven't done. Anyone recommend any good spots to camp, both wild and sites? I've looked at the camp sites but can't seem to get a price for most of them. The more basic, the better. We also have a 3.5 metre inflateable with outboard so the closer to the water, the better.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hi Christine

i was heading for Portnadoran caravan park on extremeley good reccommedation from a good friend, i never made it as my clutch burnt out the number is 01687450267 go on trip advisor and have a look at the reviews, sounds great, and its right next to the sea

good luck and let us know what its like if you go

Jenny


----------



## christine (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Jenny, will do.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Jun 9, 2009)

Christine

A lovely area - we stayed 3 nights recently on the site at Camusdarach, which was great but probably you want something right by the sea.  If you're a CC member, there's a very well situated CL at Traigh just north of Arisaig - almost on the beach (literally) - but it is £15 without electricity!  There were several very well situated sites on that immediate stretch of coast, though, but no idea of prices.

Ian


----------



## andyval (Jun 9, 2009)

*Gorten Sands*

I've just has three nights at Gorten Sands site just north of Arisaig (at Grid Ref NM640879) signed off the A830 for 'Back of Keppoch' - keep going till the road runs out !

Good site, helpful owner, ok facilities and has its own beach.


----------



## bob690 (Jun 9, 2009)

hiya christine, if you head towards mallaig on the new stretch of the a830, where loch morar meets the sea(white sands) there is a car park on the left with toilets that is right on the beach. There is also a large car park at mallaig where I stayed for two nights. No problems at all, that was two years ago.


----------



## Yogihughes (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello Chtistine, we spent a night at Invercaimbe (Tel.No. 01687 450375) 2 years ago.
It was great.
White sandy beach, right next to the water so ideal for launching boats, sheltered inlets, so quite safe.
Only 20 pitches, so could be very busy this year as a brand new road has been completed to Mallaig.
If you get in, I can guarantee you will not be disappointed.


----------



## christine (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Still not sure what to do. It goes against the very nature of motorhoming in Scotland to have to pre-book camp sites. We like to leave our options open.


----------



## shortcircuit (Jun 9, 2009)

If ever there is a place that embeds itself in your mind Arisaig is one for me.  As a child some 60+ years ago, my parents took us to Arisaig, to a site that would be a wild campers dream.  Father had made a trailer that folded up to make a kitchen and storage area, to which he had joined an ex army ridge tent.  We all slept on camp beds which, like the tent, had all been bought at ex-army sales, as it was just after the war.

We had many a holiday up there on a beach with crystal clear water totally pollution free.  I can still remember paddling through the waters and the flounders skidding away from under our feet.  The number of crabs we caught off the rocks just with a piece of string and a limpet

Even if you have to pay for a site you will not regret it.  Enjoy Gods country.


----------



## christine (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank, fond memories, eh?

Solwaybugger, do you know if the CL has very easy access to the beach? Ie, would the motorhome be close as we have to physically carry our boat and outboard and they are no light weight. Likewise any of the other sites?

Bob690, not overly keen on camping in a carpark. We like to look like we are camping and not just parked.Also will have our 14 year old son with us so this is the one year we will probably opt for a site, although Nick and I much prefer wilding and usually find ourselves somewhere on a remote lochside.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Jun 10, 2009)

christine said:


> Thank, fond memories, eh?
> 
> Solwaybugger, do you know if the CL has very easy access to the beach? Ie, would the motorhome be close as we have to physically carry our boat and outboard and they are no light weight. Likewise any of the other sites?



Christine

Hard to be sure from passing by just twice, but I think so yes.  There was a MH parked on it on a grassy bank just above the (glorious) beach - whether all pitches have such easy access I'm unsure.  I think you'd need levelling ramps - not the flattest I've seen - but again maybe the other pitches (which had caravans on when we passed) were more level.

If you're interested  it might be worth ringing them?  (Not least because with only 5 pitches you may find peak times booked.)

Ian


----------



## christine (Jun 10, 2009)

Sorry, Solwaybuggier, I seem to have called you a rude name. A simple mis-read on my behalf. I do apologise!

Not keen on using leveling blocks, Nick and I always end up arguing over my directing him onto them!!!

Looked at the area on google earth today.Splendid scenery, just hope we manage to get on a site. I guess we'll have to come to some decisions soon.


----------



## christine (Jun 11, 2009)

Andyval, how much does this site cost per night, please?


----------



## christine (Jun 15, 2009)

Couldn't get on any of the sites around Arisaig in July so have now found a small site with electric at Ardtoe. Sounds wonderful.


----------

